# MS-DOS and Windows 98SE question



## BB4Help (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm having a problem with DOS portion of Windows 98SE.
I'm unable to do any command functions, such as scanreg, edit, scandisk, etc., from either the MS-DOS Prompt in Windows or from the command line? All I get is the error message, "Bad command ....". I am able to change drives and return to windows, but all other commands fail? 

Please HELP!

Thanks,
Just me,
BB


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

here is quite a bit of info on dos commands for win98, maybe this will help you out

http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm#02


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Sounds like you're missing a PATH statement in autoexec.bat or similar to the c:\windows\command directory


----------



## cookiecrumb (Mar 2, 2003)

this is what my puter says when i turn it on:cannot find a device that may be needed to run windows or windows application

The window registry or system.ini files refers to this device file,but the device file no longers exists

if you deleted this file on purpose try to uninstall it using its uninstallingor set up program

if you still want to use this application associated with this device file try reinstalling the application to replace the missing file

i did the cheacker file thing and said everything is fine but i cant get into alot of sites........plz help me


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG, Cookiecrumb!*

There is a reference in your System.ini or in your registry to a file that is no longer available. Try hitting F8 repeatedly while booting to bring up the boot menu. Then select "logged" and allow Windows to load. Then go to C:\ with Windows Explorer and open bootlog.txt. Look for any "loadfail" entries to find out what file Windows is looking for bur can't find. For further help, copy and paste bootlog.txt here, and we'll help you find the errant file...

BTW... you might have been better off to start a NEW thread with this question... more likely to get answers.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

See if reinstalling windows over your previous installation fixes the problem.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2004)

i downloaded a picture from a friend and sent to picture to my desktop when i click on i it says
cannot delete file:[the filename you specified in invaled or to long specify another file name] and what i try to change it it says the same thing then when i try to click out of the rename box it keeps giving me that error message so i had to restart and suggestions?


----------



## darrien (Aug 3, 2004)

i reformatted my hard drive and i keep receiving messages invalid drive


----------

